

Jurassic Programmers  - muriithi
http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Jurassic-Programmers-.aspx

======
edw519
So, what was the problem? The rock stars, the dinosaurs, the DIBOL technology,
the .NET technology, the sales people, the customers, or the PHBs?

I've seen the exact same thing happen more times than I'd care to admit. In
every case, my vote goes to the PHBs. Idiots.

